# Just to tease everyone!



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

This is just a start to the *1 set only* that I'm making for *ME!*


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy:  thats fuckn sicc!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2007, 06:16 PM~6921663
> *DAMN IT!!!!!
> 
> Is that a 16" rim? :0*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2007, 10:17 PM~6921684
> *DAMN IT!!!!!
> 
> Is that a 16" rim?  :0
> *


*YUP!* :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2007, 06:20 PM~6921703
> *YUP! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thtas cool man.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

bitch  tat is a big big tease


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 06:36 PM~6921794
> *bitch  tat is a big big tease
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but stil i gots to say that is the best spoke i seen in mylife


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 10:46 PM~6921848
> *but stil i gots to say that is the best spoke i seen in mylife
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

why only make one set as a bussiness man shouldnt you be looking at the wheel as a product. now that said .


How much for a 20 inch set of 144 spoke inchromed of course :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 10:48 PM~6921869
> *why only make one set as a bussiness man shouldnt you be looking at the wheel as a product. now that said .
> How much for a 20 inch set of 144 spoke inchromed of course :biggrin:
> *


one set because it is way too involved! now with that said. *I'm not going to make any wheels or spokes to sell.*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why not?
well pay u 2 50 each spoke?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 10:55 PM~6921898
> *why not?
> well pay u 2 50 each spoke?
> *


$2.50 a spoke? are you kidding? Do you realize the work involved in making them?
like it or hate I'm not making anymore for anyone. Sorry!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2007, 09:58 PM~6921908
> *$2.50 a spoke? are you kidding? Do you realize the work involved in making them?
> like it or hate I'm not making anymore for anyone.  Sorry!
> *


thats $360 dollars a wheel for 144 I would not pay that for both


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: ok i understand


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 07:04 PM~6921942
> *:tears: ok i understand
> *


stupid a regular twisted spoke costs 5$ why you think they would sel them for 2.50 ne te agas guey


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 11:04 PM~6921940
> *thats $360 dollars a wheel for 144 I would not pay that for both
> *


That's cool because they aren't for sale, so you're in luck!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you do got badd ass work though!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2007, 11:06 PM~6921956
> *you do got badd ass work though!
> *


Thank you, I appreciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

They are hard to make it's been taking me forever to get mine done


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 6 2007, 11:10 PM~6921983
> *They are hard to make it's been taking me forever to get mine done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thats cool! but bones looks wavey ! :0 but there still cool


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW! Very ORIGINAL! CONGRATS!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I WOULD GET THOSE AT ALL COST..VERY DETAILED.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 6 2007, 07:16 PM~6921663
> *This is just a start to the 1 set only that I'm making for ME!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats what i call detail :cheesy: The best part about it is that there one of a kind no one will ever have rims like that. Thats something worth paying tops $$$ for.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 6 2007, 10:46 PM~6921848
> *but stil i gots to say that is the best spoke i seen in mylife
> *


i agreee nice work man!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 7 2007, 01:50 AM~6923209
> *Wow thats what i call detail  :cheesy: The best part about it is that there one of a kind  no one will ever have rims like that. Thats something worth paying tops $$$ for.
> *


You nailed it right on the head! :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Ah you suck! I was actually planning to hit you up soon about making me some custom d-twist spokes, I didn't know yall already had the idea in mind. Oh well they look good though, nice work!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 7 2007, 12:16 PM~6924920
> *Ah you suck! I was actually planning to hit you up soon about making me some custom d-twist spokes, I didn't know yall already had the idea in mind. Oh well they look good though, nice work!
> *


you and everyone on here wants them and has asked for them!


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea but I was actually serious about it. lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 7 2007, 12:25 PM~6924943
> *Yea but I was actually serious about it. lol
> *


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

do you realize how much you could charge for these wheels? you could make just one more set for 20'' and charge whatever you wanted. I bet you could 500 for a pair.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 7 2007, 12:31 PM~6924965
> *do you realize how much you could charge for these wheels? you could make just one more set for 20'' and charge whatever you wanted. I bet you could 500 for a pair.
> *


Do you realize the work involved? Maybe that price for 36 spokes.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I hear ya, Im sure one spoke takes about 20-30 minutes to make a perfect one. hell, mabey longer. I just hope these wheels make there way to a show stopping bike.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

very nice D those are gonna look wicked :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jan 7 2007, 08:16 AM~6924920
> *Ah you suck! I was actually planning to hit you up soon about making me some custom d-twist spokes, I didn't know yall already had the idea in mind. Oh well they look good though, nice work!
> *


That was the first question I asked him when he first came on lil and he said no. But I understand the work involved with each spoke. I cant wait to see them done.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2007, 01:20 PM~6925138
> *That was the first question I asked him when he first came on lil and he said no. But I understand the work involved with each spoke. I cant wait to see them done.
> *


Yes at that time I wasn't sure on how to make them, but with time, trial and error, I figured it out. Each takes about 45 min to make so times that by 144 spokes, it works out to 108 hours for a set of 72 spoke wheels. :0


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I HATE A TEASE!!!! :angry: :twak: 





By the way D,looking damn good! can't wait to seethem finished! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

how long does it take you to make one


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 7 2007, 12:58 PM~6926040
> *how long does it take you to make one
> *


nevermind!,,, how do you make them im guessing a metal lathe?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 7 2007, 01:01 PM~6926056
> *nevermind!,,, how do you make them im guessing a metal lathe?
> *


Square stock


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking awsome D-Twist...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 7 2007, 06:24 PM~6926639
> *looking awsome D-Twist...
> *


Thanks! I've always been given much respect by all the Lux members! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 7 2007, 04:32 PM~6926685
> *Thanks! I've always been given much respect by all the Lux members! :biggrin:
> *


well you do some awsome work man...


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 7 2007, 05:32 PM~6926685
> *Thanks! I've always been given much respect by all the Lux members! :biggrin:
> *


Now by having said that, you can send mines to... :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jan 7 2007, 06:53 PM~6926800
> *Now by having said that, you can send mines to... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh , those look amazing commander , very sweet .


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 7 2007, 01:23 PM~6926137
> *Square stock
> *


i was wondering how they are made and how much does the square stock cost


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$_@Jan 8 2007, 08:25 PM~6938214
> *i was wondering how they are made and how much does the square stock cost
> *


the metals cheap.. twisting is a technique u have to learn on you own..

a table vise and pliers work for me..
or u can use other things.. im not going to say what though


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:32 PM~6938281
> *the metals cheap.. twisting is a technique u have to learn on you own..
> 
> a table vise and pliers work for me..
> ...


 :0 he smacks it with his dildo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jan 8 2007, 10:01 PM~6939166
> *:0 he smacks it with his dildo
> *


thats a pretty strong dildo


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cresent wrench works well. a tap driver works even better.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

put a tube over it so it wont get so warped!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2007, 05:17 AM~6921684
> *DAMN IT!!!!!
> 
> Is that a 16" rim?  :0
> *


Of course brotha who do you think he's making it for? ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 10 2007, 03:35 AM~6941485
> *Of course brotha who do you think he's making it for?  ME!!    :biggrin:
> *


youre going to get hit !


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 9 2007, 11:35 AM~6941485
> *Of course brotha who do you think he's making it for?  ME!!    :biggrin:
> *


you wish my my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 10 2007, 12:52 AM~6944493
> *you wish my my friend! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jan 9 2007, 04:51 AM~6940536
> *put a tube over it so it wont get so warped!
> *


no you don't! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 8 2007, 11:32 PM~6938281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keeping it straight is the trick.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

proto-type, a little something I have in the works!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2007, 06:22 PM~6964660
> *proto-type, a little something I have in the works!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want one.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like that twist better than the d-twist


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

exactly wtf is that :dunno: or i am i retared?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a chain brother, took me a while to figure it out also, ahahaha


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2007, 10:37 PM~6964760
> *a chain brother, took me a while to figure it out also, ahahaha
> *


x3 but staring at it long enoug h it came to me


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Work Darin!!! Cant wait to see it all done!!! 

you gonna kick some ass with those wheels bro!


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

nice 
are you gonna sell those chains or keep them for yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

The spoke looks amazing, can't wait to see the finished wheel.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 11 2007, 06:33 PM~6964723
> *exactly wtf is that :dunno: or i am i retared?
> *


 :uh: ur slow pinche eric


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

the chain wont work, it will be unridable.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 12 2007, 08:52 PM~6974382
> *:uh:  ur slow pinche eric
> *


 :scrutinize: DeeDeeRee!!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 13 2007, 02:01 AM~6975909
> *the chain wont work, it will be unridable.
> *



It might not be if he cut the pieces smaller and attached it to only 1 link. Or you could attach it to 1 link and have a little extra on each side and if you rounded off the corners it should be able to go around the bend of the sprockets. The big problem would be the rear sprocket, the clearance between the frame might be tight.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville+Jan 13 2007, 03:01 AM~6975909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearance isn't an issue! But I have taken that into account.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

why not do 1 link at a time. after all i think practical is always a plus! who cares if somebody has already done it...it will still be great!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 13 2007, 07:25 AM~6976806
> *It really doesn't matter if it is rideable, as long as it satisfys the rules. it will be able to turn and that's all that's needed. This is a show bike not a daily rider.
> Clearance isn't an issue! But I have taken that into account.
> *


**rephrased** all show no go


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice wheels r u going gold or crome :thumbsup:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

what is the next custom part you going to show  ?!?! you doing a bad ass job!!! keep it bro


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

BONES CAN U DO REGULAR TWISTED SPOKES ON A 16'' RIMS


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@May 21 2007, 03:17 PM~7950054
> *BONES  CAN U DO REGULAR TWISTED SPOKES ON A 16'' RIMS
> *


just make them out of the 20" twisted spokes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 21 2007, 06:00 PM~7950702
> *just make them out of the 20" twisted spokes
> *


Ok. Heres the thing about that. 20" spokes are bigger then 16" spokes. Its not going to work buddy.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 05:02 PM~7950710
> *Ok. Heres the thing about that. 20" spokes are bigger then 16" spokes. Its not going to work buddy.
> *


bend the rim oval shape


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool_@May 21 2007, 06:14 PM~7950771
> *bend the rim oval shape
> *


Im ashamed that your from California.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 09:33 PM~7950937
> *Im ashamed that your from California.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 21 2007, 08:33 PM~7950937
> *Im ashamed that your from California.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

how about 26"rims can u twist them?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the completed 16" wheel, it will be going off for plating when the front wheel is done.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 18 2007, 07:47 AM~8125507
> *Here's the completed 16" wheel, it will be going off for plating when the front wheel is done.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2007, 04:33 AM~7950937
> *Im ashamed that your from California.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 18 2007, 05:47 AM~8125507
> *Here's the completed 16" wheel, it will be going off for plating when the front wheel is done.
> 
> 
> ...


they look bad ass


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Yo Darin, the wheels look exeptional, keep up the good work.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

n e one has 16'' spokes for 16'' rims for sale


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn they came out awesome


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

looking nice d


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jun 18 2007, 11:22 AM~8126071
> *n e one has 16'' spokes for 16'' rims for sale
> *


 Just 16 spokes or rims with more than 72 spokes? if you need 144s 16" in regular spoke or fans check out the site


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 22 2007, 11:35 AM~7956333
> *how about 26"rims can u twist them?
> *


 :dunno: good question


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 18 2007, 05:47 AM~8125507
> *Here's the completed 16" wheel, it will be going off for plating when the front wheel is done.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 18 2007, 02:50 PM~8128510
> *Just 16 spokes or rims with more than 72 spokes? if you need 144s 16" in regular spoke or fans check out the site
> *


nice prices just needs actual pics of the rims intesd of fnr catalog pics n description


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jun 18 2007, 05:14 PM~8129346
> *:dunno: good question
> *


They make 26" square twist rims now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 06:49 PM~8129964
> *They make 26" square twist rims now.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

thats tight


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

bones i like your spoke better

lot wider and flowing bends,
not so forced tight like Ds


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic kustoms_@Jun 19 2007, 08:53 AM~8133230
> *bones i like your spoke better
> 
> lot wider and flowing bends,
> ...


 Thanks man The ones you seen were for 20" rim that style twist seems to work better on longer parts. The D Twist spoke on Ds rim are on a 16" rim that tight twists works better on those  ........Nice meeting you man post a pic of that bad ass bike you got and I guess no problems going thru custom? :biggrin: And thanks for the T- shirt :thumbsup:


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah wish you could have rode it

really get your head goin

of coarse took 1st place up there reppin NY and USA

drove back with the fork on 
hangin off the ass


-SIC Nick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

PM me how much will you charge me if you can make a unique one????? i got money on the table!!!! it has to look radical!!!!


----------



## sic kustoms (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jun 19 2007, 04:31 PM~8135971
> *Nice meeting you man post a pic of that bad ass bike you got and I guess no problems going thru custom? :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


how could i have a problem with US customs when i had a US Kustom in the back :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

When faced parts meet D-Twist!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

oooo snapp!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Aug 1 2008, 11:26 PM~11238577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: just wait until its finished... :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to wait and see the final product before I comment.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 18 2007, 05:47 AM~8125507
> *Here's the completed 16" wheel, it will be going off for plating when the front wheel is done.
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean!! would look a lot more clean and detaild if you made a cover for the head of the spokes so you dont see them. because looking at them now they do stick out like a sore thumb :dunno:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 01:14 AM~11239306
> *Im going to wait and see the final product before I comment.
> *


Going to have to wait until Oct 12 in Vegas for that!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 01:14 AM~11239306
> *Im going to wait and see the final product before I comment.
> *


but you already did! :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2008, 07:04 AM~11240675
> *Going to have to wait until Oct 12 in Vegas for that!!  :biggrin:
> *


I will see you there.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 04:29 PM~11242145
> *I will see you there.
> *


Cool I got my flight and hotel booked! cya there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 2 2008, 06:24 AM~11238562
> *When faced parts meet D-Twist!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm assuming those are not laser cut parts. Am I correct???


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 3 2008, 08:58 AM~11245727
> *I'm assuming those are not laser cut parts.  Am I correct???
> *


I'm not not 100% sure but I believe the were cut with a water jet.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh I was assuming a band saw.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Aug 3 2008, 10:51 PM~11249731
> *Oh I was assuming a band saw.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*All packed up and off to their next destination!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I hope dats the last of the packing peanuits......lol




> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 9 2008, 07:37 AM~11299859
> *All packed up and off to their next destination!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 9 2008, 09:55 AM~11299908
> *I hope dats the last of the packing peanuits......lol
> *


OH NO!!!!!! I saved some for your next package!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 9 2008, 07:37 AM~11299859
> *All packed up and off to their next destination!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

those look familiar



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Aug 9 2008, 11:12 AM~11300157
> *LOL
> 
> those look familiar
> ...


ya thx for the top up on those Anthony!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

damn those are gonna look good when but damnnnn


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Aug 9 2008, 04:12 PM~11301430
> *damn those are gonna look good when but damnnnn
> *


if you're going to Vegas you will be able to see them there!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

trying to make it to vegas cause i couldnt make it to portland show hopefully will be there


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHAS GOOD D-TWIST.. just sayin whats up uffin: if u think real hard u might remember me  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 11 2008, 03:54 PM~11315551
> *WHAS GOOD D-TWIST..  just sayin whats up uffin: if u think real hard u might remember me   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


can't say I do, sry. :dunno:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

well still tryin to figure out how to post pics...but been on this for a min.since 03' but never talked or posted..well i spoke to neil a few times,im the 2nd and last to have those" PEDALS"any way real die hard in to what i do and all ways loved u guys work ! "detail"i got so much shit i been dyin to post,but me and my girl are computer incapable. :angry: well just got the hang of replying but just sayin what up to every one uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

now to think about it, let me get this right "the bone collector is neil" so i pritty much f*cked up....but i think u made them shits, so still nice to so call meat u :biggrin: uffin: tell bone to i sed what up   he's a real nice guy and maybe ill meet one time at a show!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 12 2008, 12:48 PM~11323713
> *well still tryin to figure out how to post pics...but been on this for a min.since 03' but never talked or posted..well i spoke to neil a few times,im the 2nd and last to have those" PEDALS"any way real die hard in to what i do and all ways loved u guys work ! "detail"i got so much shit i been dyin to post,but me and my girl are computer incapable. :angry: well just got the hang of replying but just sayin what up to every one uffin:
> *





> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Aug 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11323916
> *now to think about it, let me get this right "the bone collector is neil" so i pritty much f*cked up....but i think u made them shits, so still nice to so call meat u :biggrin:  uffin: tell bone to i sed what up     he's a real nice guy and maybe ill meet one time at a show!!!
> *


Ok I know now!! :biggrin: 

Yes I'm the one that made those pedals for you!!  :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so i got that 20"im workin on and im gona be needin alot more parts uffin: no secrets alot of body-work , molding rear fender to frame,SOMETHING LIKE the" tangerine hubless front bike on here.."not hubless tho ,just rear fender like that!!!dragin the floor almost.. uffinlus "POT BIKE" will have a theme... thanx for the perfect detail in the pedals..just what i wanted uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: but im not nearly done.so will be seein u for more on that theme........thanx peace..


----------

